# expand the turtle creak central



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hey guys i found the turrtle creek central layout while searching online and its a good base line for what i would like to do but would somone on here be able to do some computer draft of it with more operations and expanded to 6x16 with a 4 or 5 track yard on one of the long sides it is ho scale that i model in thanks lfb.


----------

